# Foul Boat Names?



## l0keman (Mar 14, 2007)

I have put off nameing my boat for far too long (over a year). I really need to register it and get a MMSI number and such. So, I have always wanted a boat named "The Filthy Whore" ever since I was a kid and saw the name in a movie. This is my chance but I don't know if the state will let me register the name. Any thoughts?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Call it the "Filthy Oar"


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Why would you for one minute worry about whether the state will "let" you register the name or not? It's your friggin' boat, for God's sake. Put whatever name you want on the registration form (or none at all) and have "Filthy Whore" writ as large as you like on the transom. It's not like they're gonna come down to the marina to check.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are some work arounds:

The feminine of this, _*hōrōn-,_ became _hōre_ in Old English, the ancestor of Modern English _whore.

_Norwegian: hore, ludder
Slovak: prostitútka, pobehlica
Slovenian: kurba
Spanish: puta
Swedish: hora
Turkish: orospu, fahişe
Czech: děvka, kurva
Danish: hore
Estonian: hoor
Greek: πόρνη
Hungarian: kurva
Indonesian: pelacur
Italian: puttana

That'll get you past the govt screening process 

of course you may just want to name it "No Foul" !


----------



## thekeip (Aug 8, 2007)

How about 'my friggin boat' ??
Howard 
Berkeley


----------



## ows1id (Mar 2, 2003)

I Would Think That A "clean Whore" Would Be More Acceptable


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

As Fstbttms pointed out, YOU are the one gonna be on
the radio saying "This is The Filthy Whore on 16". What's the state got to do with it ? It would surprise me if you couldn't document that name.
But I got to tell ya, seems like a rotten name for a good boat.


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

I always liked "Spreader Boots."


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

An interesting concept on the naming of the vessel that purports to carry you and all you hold dear over the horizon. I don't worry a lot about fate but neither do I go out of my way to tempt it. Pick a decent name that will show you're proud of your boat and give her a reason to be proud of you.

If she sinks on you in the middle of Mobile Bay feel free to dive on her and carve your childhood dream name across her transom. (g)


----------



## tjaldur (Mar 1, 2008)

I can not help it, but my mind pictures the different situations that may arise if ever you need to call the coast station for help on the VHF:

"Filthy Whore adrift", "Filthy Whore takes in water", "Filthy Whore grounded", "Filthy Whore demasted" etc.


----------



## cosmoking (Mar 19, 2008)

*The Filthy Whore*

This is a sister ship to my own Coronado 41. I met the owners about 1 year ago at the haulout yard here in Seattle. Great folks!

<img src=http://home.comcast.net/~joeytedder/IMAGES/100_0859.jpg width=400>


----------



## l0keman (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice... thanx a million. A few things to take note of, though. My boat is a piece of crap. It tries it's damndest to sink often. I mostly just sail in the Biloxi bay and never am more than a couple hundred yards away from shore. It's a trailer sailor... it holds nothing of value aboard other than my kids and my cooler of beer, all of which float  
I was just worried about naming it that b/c I have heard of people being given tickets for profain language written on thier cars and heard you can't have a custom plate with profanity either. Since DOT controls boating... I figured the rulse would carry over and could not fin any proof either way.

Thanx a ton though. The name actually has meaning to me too. I always liked it since I was a kid and dreamed of a boat. When I bought the boat, I was married and my wife wanted to name the boat after her.... well turns out, I'll be respecting her wishes after all!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

*"The Filthy Whore"*



l0keman said:


> When I bought the boat, I was married and my wife wanted to name the boat after her.... well turns out, I'll be respecting her wishes after all!


l0kemon,
If for real, your situation - to me anyway - is both funny and sad. It reminds me of a publicity campaign a friend created a few years ago.

He was going through a bitter divorce with his wife and being the witty comedian he was, developed a logo he had screened on T-shirts and hats for all his friends to wear at the courthouse, in protest to his wife's unrealistic demands. He even renamed his sailboat and applied the graphic on each side of the hull.

Anybody who spent any time on Newport Harbor from the 80's to today, or knew him personally, will recognize the boat name and know who I'm referring to.








Choose whatever name you're comfortable with and deal with the public's reactions. It's your boat and your misfortune. ​


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This is one reason why I frequent sailnet less and less due to discussions like this one. What a waste of time.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Sorry we wasted your precious time Rick - now go back to your grouchyoldsailor.com forums. (g)


----------



## l0keman (Mar 14, 2007)

I would never tell her that the boat has an unofficial double meaning. It's not a publicity stunt or attention grabber. I just always liked the name growing up. I get along very well with my ex-wife, prolly a little too well at times. I am really considering the "Filthy Oar" instead. It's basically the same but a little more conservative.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

We purchased a DVD a few years ago, without ever reviewing the movie - just by reading the jacket, thought it might be a fun movie to have and it was priced at $8 in the bargain bin.

The Filthy Whore was the name of the boat in "Cabin Boy" - released I think in the early 90's. If this is the inspirational movie you saw "as a kid" - my guess is you're 20-something today?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

TrueBlue said:


> The Filthy Whore was the name of the boat in "Cabin Boy" -


I tried to like that movie. I wanted to like that movie.
Bought it at the bargin bin as well, but it is a bad movie.

To each his own, you go right ahead and name your boat what ever you want.

"Breaking Wind" is still my least favorite.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

TJ,
Restrained myself from being a movie critic in my last post - but I am in full agreement . . . redefines the phase - _bad movie_.


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Choices Choices Choices ......... I note that your post is #14. It took you 13 posts to figure that out? You waste your own time by reading to the second page; then waste more time to post a reply about wasting time? 

Do what I do with most of the political threads: I DON'T READ THEM! It's not like the title of this thread is a bait & switch. 



RickBowman said:


> This is one reason why I frequent sailnet less and less due to discussions like this one. What a waste of time.


By the way, on the original post. I agree with everyone else:

A) It's your boat, name it what you will.
B) It's your boat, take whatever pot-shots at the sea gods you feel comfortable with.

If the boat treats you bad enough that it _deserves_ that name, maybe you and she are a bad match!


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

RickBowman said:


> This is one reason why I frequent sailnet less and less due to discussions like this one. What a waste of time.


Forced ya to read every word, did we?









Don't let the door slam you in the ass on your way out.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

One thought: If your kids are young, can you explain the name to them, and how do you feel about them using it?

Rick- Nothing personal, but there is still time to catch them re-inventing the wheel over on Cruising Anarchy.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Most sailors are proud of their boats... if you're not...maybe you need a different boat. I wouldn't sail on a boat I would call what you're planning to name your boat. 

But, it is your boat, and your choice to live with whatever you call it. 

IMHO, it is a bit petty to call it "Filthy Whore" and then say it is named for your ex-wife. At some point, you saw enough in her to marry her, you might want to respect that part of whatever relationship you had.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Man, I feel bad posting this. I think one of the things my grandfather made me promise as he lay on his death bed..."Son" ( he called me that even though technically I was not his son) "Son, whatever you do, promise me you won't waste any of Rick Bowman's time...."

So, since I am posting this AFTER Rick Bowman decided not to waste any more time on this thread or forum, at least he won't read this and know how I let my dear old grandpap down...

I had a little 16 ft. daysailor back during my first marriage, and I wanted to name it "Bloguehob". But my first ex-wife had a literate neighbor lady friend across the street who pointed out one pronunciation of that...so I hadda change it.

So I went with "Phuquehoff" and left that parked in the driveway with the transom facing the old busybody's front window.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> Most sailors are proud of their boats... if you're not...maybe you need a different boat. I wouldn't sail on a boat I would call what you're planning to name your boat.
> 
> But, it is your boat, and your choice to live with whatever you call it.
> 
> IMHO, it is a bit petty to call it "Filthy Whore" and then say it is named for your ex-wife. At some point, you saw enough in her to marry her, you might want to respect that part of whatever relationship you had.


Seriously? I happen to think "Filthy Whore" is a great name. Not every boat needs to be named something that wouldn't offend your grandmother and not every sailor needs to wear a blue blazer and topsiders. And who are you to preach to this guy about whether or not he should respect his ex-wife? Jeezus, who made you the arbiter of relationships and proper boat names?


----------



## l0keman (Mar 14, 2007)

T34C good point. I never thought about my kids learning the boats name. I'm 28. I got the name from Cabin boy. I liked the movie. But I love horrible movies... like the B-movies on scifi and such... those are great. Yeah, I've seriously considered the boat is not for me. I love the design. I just hate the boat. We got this love-hate thing going on... I hate the boat b/c it loves to do silly things.... like sink and loose hatches on calm days, and leaks in every spot immaginable. But in reality... I really enjoy working on it and although I get flustered at it, I could not see myself doing something else. 

This was a spur of the minute kinda hobby. When I was married, my wife wanted to buy a house. I am AD USAF and am not ready to buy a house with my mobile lifestyle, plus marital issues. So instead I said "remember how we always wanted to buy a boat?" well I came home from work one afternoon and she had won one on Ebay for a few bucks. I remember the day I got it... no less than 5 minutes after I hooked it to my truck I got a speeding ticket. The first time I dropped it in the water, it sank. The next time the keel cable broke, the next time the mast fell while raising it, etc... but still, I got the fever and am dying to go sailing this weekend. I think I have finished all major repairs and everything else is just cosmetics.


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

How about "Spitzer's Folly"?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

fstbttms-

I'm not saying that he should respect his ex-wife. I'm saying that he should respect whatever relationship he once had with her that was good enough to ask her to marry him. There's a big difference between the two. It's also pretty clearly my opinion...and I even said so... so STFU DA...



Fstbttms said:


> Seriously? I happen to think "Filthy Whore" is a great name. Not every boat needs to be named something that wouldn't offend your grandmother and not every sailor needs to wear a blue blazer and topsiders. And who are you to preach to this guy about whether or not he should respect his ex-wife? Jeezus, who made you the arbiter of relationships and proper boat names?


----------



## l0keman (Mar 14, 2007)

Sailingdog, I totally understand what you mean about the exwife. I do respect that part of her. I still love her in fact and it's the kinda relationship we have. We can call eachother names and tease and always know how we really feel. I really am naming the boat after the movie. When we were married she had another guy, but now that we are divorced, I find myself the other guy. We are not right for eachother, though. 

I would get a new boat, but since I make an enlisted man's wage and am a single dad with no childsupport coming in.... it's not an option right now. So I will endure this boat as long as I can. I would love to one day own a boat that was perfect and I loved... I'm just not that lucky right now. I do not believe in sea gods, only the first commandment and the God who made it.(in response to previous post about taking pot shots to the sea gods)

I definatley respect your opinions, and everyone else's for that matter. I was not trying to start flames or lure anyone into an argument. I just could not find the answer to my question for the life of me.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

sailingdog said:


> fstbttms-. . . so STFU DA...


You go dawg -


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

D&C, Dog is a blasting!
(Iwill let you know that I had to search internet acronyms to figure out what was going on)


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> It's also pretty clearly my opinion...and I even said so... so STFU DA...





TrueBlue said:


> You go dawg -





sailortjk1 said:


> D&C, Dog is a blasting!
> (Iwill let you know that I had to search internet acronyms to figure out what was going on)


Oooooh- good one! Kudos on getting your girlfriends worked up too.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Fstbttms said:


> Oooooh- good one! Kudos on getting your girlfriends worked up too.


That may be a popular name for your guy friends in "SF" Fstbttms (interesting connection there) - but it's a sure way to get keel-hauled over on the right coast (g).


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't consider myself old at 48 and I agree that it's your boat and you have every right to name it as you see fit. 
On a personnel level, I am getting pretty tired at the level of crudeness demonstrated by a lot of people today. Everything for those car window stickers depicting a kid peeing on a Yankee's logo to some of the foulest t-shirts you could imagine. Boat name's included. I always thought that sailors had a higher level of class than those power boater's who named their fishing boat "Master Baiter". I for one, would not like my 12 year old daughter to think that naming a boat "The Filthy Whore" is acceptable in polite company. 
Maybe I am an old curmudgeon after all.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

tjaldur said:


> I can not help it, but my mind pictures the different situations that may arise if ever you need to call the coast station for help on the VHF:
> 
> "Filthy Whore adrift", "Filthy Whore takes in water", "Filthy Whore grounded", "Filthy Whore demasted" etc.


...Filthy Whore is gettin' pooped, Filthy Whore is going down.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

or... 
gotta go spend more money on "the filthywh***"

I think I'll write rick a letter, what the heck, its only time he's wastin' right?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Certainly you can name a boat what ever you like - however if you get on the VHF and use certain names or phases the FCC can certainly follow up with fines and penalities - provided they even bother. 

I agree with the less crude; I'd not want to talk about my boat to friends, co workers etc.. with a name like that. Funny once is still only funny once. The trick is to tell the name to a 10 year old. If it's funny twice it's probably crude.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

cardiacpaul said:


> I think I'll write rick a letter, what the heck, its only time he's wastin' right?


Yeah - about 24 months of time wasting.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Brezzin said:


> I always thought that sailors had a higher level of class than those power boater's who named their fishing boat "Master Baiter". I for one, would not like my 12 year old daughter to think that naming a boat "The Filthy Whore" is acceptable in polite company.
> Maybe I am an old curmudgeon after all.


This from a guy who named his boat "Eclipse"!  Talk about crude and classless!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Hallelujah, Jerry Falwell has been reincarnated.


----------



## Alden68 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think, like Brezzin and SD, that it wouldn't kill us to be a little more respectful.

However, that being said I also HATE the cutesy names like Wind Lover and C-Dreamer.

Something in the middle that means something to you seems appropriate. And humor is always appreciated. Which means Filthy Oar would probably get a thumbs up from me.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> fstbttms-
> 
> I'm not saying that he should respect his ex-wife. I'm saying that he should respect whatever relationship he once had with her that was good enough to ask her to marry him. There's a big difference between the two. It's also pretty clearly my opinion...and I even said so... so STFU DA...


Every once in a while the Dog and I agree on something completely. I was thinking of the bifurcated end of a horse though.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

lol..Sway, that was my second choice.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Conservatism is a good thing...and greatly lacking today..



l0keman said:


> I would never tell her that the boat has an unofficial double meaning. It's not a publicity stunt or attention grabber. I just always liked the name growing up. I get along very well with my ex-wife, prolly a little too well at times. I am really considering the "Filthy Oar" instead. It's basically the same but a little more conservative.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

There is a robust history, dating back to the Peloponnesian War, of tagging ships with affectionately vulgar names. Sailors would make up songs about em: "The _Chillicut_ is a dirty old slut with a growing swell behind her", or similar. Really, sailors haven't always been presentable, and after six months boiling whales and scrubbing decks I reckon a filthy hoor starts sounding pretty good, the filthier the better. Part of the odd, testy thing sailors have with their boats. Pilots, too -- it doesn't make the expurgated histories (Greatest Generation, Titanomachia yadda yadda), but some of the planes in WW2 had really disgusting nicknames and nose art. Like, really truly naughty.

Wouldn't care to name my boat thus, but... let's please not go moaning it's part of a general decline in society, murr murr murr. "Let me take you by the hand / and lead you through the streets of London" circa 1815. Or Nantucket, same time period. You'd heave your guts. No one back then would have given "Filthy Whore" a second thought. Nor noticed a well-dressed gent, puking in the street.

I agree with those who prefer a straight-up salty name over a cutesy one: High C's (note misapplied apostrophe), or Juan of a Kind. You want a general decline in moral standards? Look in the phone book under "Hair Salons." A Cut Above. A Snip In Time. Hair Today, Gone Tomorrow. *There's* your sign of impending doom.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't consider myself a prude by any means, but I do believe what you name your boat reflects on your personality. If you give your boat a crude name don't be surprised that other yachtsmen form low opinions of you (first impressions count). What cuts it on a SC 27 or J Boat might not carry the same connotation on the transom of a cruiser. When we named our boat, we wanted a name that could be distinct and clear in an emergency (think about the instant credibility you would have with the USGC when calling Mayday for "Filthy Whore" in an emergency). The other criteria we had was how the name would sound in Latitude 38 and the like. Would your sailmaker use your boat in an ad if it had an off color name?


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Hear hear! I am totally with GeorgeB on this one.

Thats why I would only consider serious names, and not the cutsey stuff either. Something nautical sounding, like "Bleeding Gums", or "Cartel"..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Fill The Ore?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Naming a boat is not only a reflection on the boat, but on the person who owns it. It's really no more complicated than that.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

_Bleeding Gums_ is excellent. 'Specially for a dentist's boat. If you want to sound classy, upscale that to _Gingivitis_. Who would ever take their children to a vacation spot named "Big Tits National Park", or use said Tits in an advertising campaign? That purveyor of vice, Sotheby's:










The Biggest Tit of them all. Just because it's in French doesn't make it any less vulgar. And I think we're all misjudging the Coast Guard, which knows entertainment value when it sees it. They'd be laughing about the "_Filthy Whore_ in distress" incident for years. Throw em a bone!


----------



## l0keman (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, the first time I was stationed here at Keesler AFB, I was air traffic control. Those guys definately had a strong sense of humor. I was basically telling a c-130j (huricane hunter) he was to follow an H60 (coast guard copter) doing a low approach. But I told the c-130j that it was a H65. The coastguard copter immediatley keys up "I'd like to see an H65 do this...." and busts the freakiest auto rotation ever. Then proceeds to school me for the rest of the week on the differences between his helicopter and the toy H65.

Well, I am thinking of mixing my two daughter's names for my boat's name.
Briana + Isabella = "Briella"


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*boat names*

I wanted to rename my boat a few years ago. Among the names I considered were "Gettin Blown " with the graphics of red lips blowing wind like on maps of old. Also "Ultimate BJ" was considered but settled on "Sailing Pair-A-Dice" with graphics of 2 dice with sails kind of heeled over like they were sailing. I've never been embarassed by this name!

Barry Keeler
Sailing PAIR-A-DICE _/) _/)


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Is this thread now Dr Phil and Judge Judy hour instead of entertainment for the sake thereof.... seriously. There is not a one of you that wouldn't snicker seeing the name or a derivative thereof (heck one member found it interesting enough to snap a picture of such named vessel). Especially when walking down the pier returning from the damnest adventure you wished your boat would never take you on... 

Granted - you might not NAME YOUR BOAT that, however, there is not a one of use that when we run across a name of boat that floats the line that we don't suppress a laugh and secretly give the person kudos for having balls that our significant other would otherwise serve our own back for dinner's end dessert the next day if we had done the same...

Save the morality for something decent like the crimping, solar, or global warming thread... do as you wish there sailor!


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

I've actually already got a name picked out for our catamaran when we finally find one and buy it. I researched all the lists of boat names I could find online, including international and USCG registries, and so far, I have not been able to find one other boat with this name. I think its a perfect name, and it has double and triple connotations. I can't wait to use it.

Now I just need to find that Gemini at the right price, in the right location...


----------



## xtatico1404 (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree that boat names say a lot about the owner. I also think that just like everyone is different, you will see some crazy names. Some can be insulting to some people, others OK, but that's the nature of the game, of being a society with many points of view. I actually laughed my ass off with the Filthy Whore  

I've seen "80 degrees proof" & "Blue Label". I wonder if it would be a good idea to ask them out for a couple of drinks  I would probably go bankrupt before they call it a night


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

2Gringos said:


> I've actually already got a name picked out for our catamaran when we finally find one and buy it. I researched all the lists of boat names I could find online, including international and USCG registries, and so far, I have not been able to find one other boat with this name. I think its a perfect name, and it has double and triple connotations. I can't wait to use it.
> 
> Now I just need to find that Gemini at the right price, in the right location...


What??!! That's it!!!! What's the NAME?


----------

